# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Grote teen

## Pauloes

Ik heb al maanden last van een pjjnlijke, zeurende, zagende grote teen. Er is niets aan te zien en de artsen weten het ook niet. Volgens de neuroloog is het geen neuropatische aandoening. Ik word er langzamerhand gek van. Heeft iemand misschien tips of een tip. Ik zou hem of haar eeuwig dankbaar zijn, want dit is geen leven.

Pauloes

----------


## dotito

Heb je al eens een EMG laten nemen? Dat is een onderzoek met kleine fijne naalden waar men de zenuwen en spieren kunnen meten. Of anders eens een MRI laten nemen, maar dat zal je waarschijnlijk al gedaan hebben zeker. 

In ieder geval als de ene dokter je niet kan helpen best eens een keertje naar een andere gaan.

Veel beterschap.

----------

